# tell me about double-heading



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

With QSI and Airwire. It's DCC, sort of. 

I'm sure this is in the manual but I have some dumb questions. Let's say I want to double head my aristo Mikado and Pacific. Both have QSI cards with Airwire receivers. I know I can set both cards to the same address, but then won't the pacific, with it's bigger wheels, go much faster? Should I 


A: set them both to the same address
or 

B:keep them on different addresses and set the speed of each by trial and error? 




Maybe the two are just not good candidates for double heading?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Leave them each on their own address. You can try running them together without speed curve modification. One will either pull the other or push it.

Otherwise, you need to modify the speed curve of the faster locomotive so that the are both about the same speed. Then, you set up a consist in the transmitter so that commands are sent to both locomotives.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Matching speeds might be as simple as setting vstart and vhigh, 2 settings in the decoder... 

Run them on the same loop of track in a consist, but several feet apart until you get the speeds matched pretty well. Small differences in speed not a big deal. 

You can also do a custom speed table if you need to . 

If you decide to invest the time to understand, it's really pretty simple, just read the manual, and probably a DCC primer book, otherwise get yourself a DCC buddy to teach you. 

Regards, Greg


----------

